# Ken Kelly's Sasquatch



## jayco35 (Sep 5, 2002)

*Ken Kelly's Sasquatch new pics with base and video*

New version by none other than Joe Laudati . I'm very happy with how this is progressing.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

John are you producing this? If so what scale, will it include the indian warriors and base?
Love that art by the way.
Really like this one.
Randy


----------



## jayco35 (Sep 5, 2002)

Randy this will be 1/6 scale so he stands about 13" due to stance. No Indian warriors as it would be too costly and require a huge base. Yes i will be producing this licensed through Ken Kelly studios. I will post updates as i get them. Thanks:thumbsup:
John


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Incredible sculpt!
I find the mohawk...disturbing.


----------



## jayco35 (Sep 5, 2002)

The Mohawk is essential to be faithful to the painting. We are making it a separate piece for those who rather not use it .


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

That is a great sculpt but I'm not sure whether I would want one or not. I think I like 1/8 scale better. And I have to agree somewhat with the Mohawk hair style. Nice to see you are offering a simple option as to whether the modeler wants to use it or not. But again, that is a great sculpt.

Bob K.


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

brilliant sculpt and artwork.. i would keep the mohawk!.. and be faithful to the painting..


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Who did the painting? I can't quite make out the siggy.


----------



## jayco35 (Sep 5, 2002)

Ken Kelly


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

IanWilkinson said:


> brilliant sculpt and artwork.. i would keep the mohawk!.. and be faithful to the painting..


Ditto on that one:thumbsup:


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Beautiful sculpt. :thumbsup: Joe does it again. Congrats, John.


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

It is a terrific sculpt, I agree. And the faithfulness to the painting is excellent. But a sasquatch? with a mohawk?!!

When I first looked at the picture, my initial reaction was, "Oh this is a mislabel. This the kraken from the 'Clash of the Titans' (the original)." And then I thought, "Oh wait, it's from the new 'Planet of the Apes" movie (which I haven't seen yet)."

And then I double-checked the thread topic and the comments posted, and nope, it's (supposed to be) a sasquatch ... with a mohawk nonetheless!

Good grief, Charlie Brown!


----------



## jayco35 (Sep 5, 2002)

Thanks guys :thumbsup:


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Now, that's cool! Hope there's a nice base with it! - Denis


----------



## 10ecman (Oct 19, 2010)

Wow! That looks incredible!!!

Oh...here is the Kelly painting...


----------



## jayco35 (Sep 5, 2002)

This picture is in top post.


----------



## vanable2000 (Oct 31, 2004)

Nice piece to say the least. I have Shawn Nagles Bigfoot and I think both would be at home standing in my display cabinet. I will have to find thid piece soon I think


V


----------



## jayco35 (Sep 5, 2002)

Thanks for kudos. I hope to have some more pics to post soon.:thumbsup:


----------



## jayco35 (Sep 5, 2002)

Here are some pics of the updated Mohawk and teeth. The uni-brow will be softened a bit. I'm very happy with how it is progressing. :thumbsup:
http://modelkits.shutterfly.com/37
http://modelkits.shutterfly.com/37#39
http://modelkits.shutterfly.com/37#38


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Great sculpt from Joe~!

Dumb question....is there a gender with this creature?

MMM


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Beautifully done! I've never seen the painting, so at first the mohawk seemed a tad out of place. (Maybe if you painted it bright pink for added effect... nah). After seeing the painting, I'd keep the doo. 

Lots of terrific figure ideas from mythology and literature. This one looks like a keeper.


----------



## jayco35 (Sep 5, 2002)

Thanks for the compliments. I'm assuming its a male:dude:


----------



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

Great Sculpt and I would definately go with the Mohawk :thumbsup:

Simon


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

The mohawk gives him character, can't wait to see the base, man this is exciting.

Randy


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

excellent sculpt, and definitely keep the mohawk, maybe a base and Indians as an addition piece ? Karl


----------



## jayco35 (Sep 5, 2002)

More updates as we near completion. once the sculpture is in parts Joe will further detail the fur under arms. he is currently working on a base for it.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Man that looks great!!!

Randy


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

jayco35 said:


> More updates as we near completion. once the sculpture is in parts Joe will further detail the fur under arms. he is currently working on a base for it.


You mean he doesn't shave off that disgusting hair under his arms??? I guess that's a female thing anyway! LOL Looking good anyway.

Bob K.


----------



## jayco35 (Sep 5, 2002)

Thanks again guys will keep you updated on its progress.:thumbsup:


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Looks better every time I look at the new pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## jayco35 (Sep 5, 2002)

Thanks again guys for the great feedback .
Pics of completed base. Joe will now finish chopping up the sculpt. He will then add some more fur detail to underside of arms. I am very pleased with what he did on the base and how he handled this project as a whole. Joe is a true professional.:thumbsup:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm not really thinking I want one of these but I will say anyway that it looks like a fantastic sculpt. Cool subject, Mohawk or not, and just fantastic sculpt work. The guys who do buy one will be getting a great model.

Bob K.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

John, this piece is very artistic, the poise/stance,detailing on the creature, vine detailing on base and trunk really adds flavor to the sculpt,when I first seen this sculpt in it's early stage, I knew that I wanted this kit.I hope this series continues, thanks John,Ken and Joe for making this project happen.

Randy


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Looks even better on the base, John. Gotta love those Laudati sculpts.


----------



## jayco35 (Sep 5, 2002)

Sasquatch sculpt by the ever talented Joe Laudati based on Ken Kellys Sasquatch painting. This large 1/6 scale figure is ready for pre-orders. The regular retail price is $200. + shipping. However the discount price from now until Halloween night is $170. + shipping. You can pm or email your address for total shipped. These will ship in the order of payments received. They will include a signed certificate by Ken. I will accept lay away on this kit for those who need it. I can break it up into 3 equal payments with final payment due 2 months after first. 8) 
thanks John


----------



## jayco35 (Sep 5, 2002)

new price:thumbsup:


----------



## jayco35 (Sep 5, 2002)

Here is a Painted version by Phil Lister. There will be a painting video showing how this was done released shortly.


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

jayco35 said:


> Here is a Painted version by Phil Lister. There will be a painting video showing how this was done released shortly.


Wow, great looking 'squatch! I wonder what kind of product he uses to keep the mo' up and tight? It definitely adds character to the figure, and who can legitimately argue it's wrong? Seen a 'squatch lately to prove it? Thought so...:thumbsup:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Disco58 said:


> Wow, great looking 'squatch! I wonder what kind of product he uses to keep the mo' up and tight? It definitely adds character to the figure, and who can legitimately argue it's wrong? Seen a 'squatch lately to prove it? Thought so...:thumbsup:


Dippidy do! My mom used to put that to keep the front of my hair up right! That is one fantastic paint job Phil did. I wasn't attracted to this kit, and still am not with that Mohawk hair cut, but Phil makes it look so good you tend to ignore the Mohawk. Just excellent paint job, absolutely professional.


----------



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

Much better than the AMT Bigfoot...LOL.
I could do without the mohawk too. I'm a huge Bigfoot buff!
Too bad this isn't styrene.
Paint up looks awesome!!


----------



## jayco35 (Sep 5, 2002)

The sculptor is presently redoing a head minus the mohawk as an option for the kit. 
Phil also did a custom head for video without mohawk as well. 
Once I receive pics I will post. Thanks for the comments guys. 
I know it is an expensive kit but I do offer layaway plans for those interested.


----------



## jayco35 (Sep 5, 2002)

Here is a sneak peak at video show case.


----------

